

Put Fake Ads on Your Site to Make It Look Legit - ptslutman
https://github.com/ptsteadman/kaboodle

======
ptslutman
OP Here, this is why I made this:

Ads are generally considered a nuisance. But sometimes, I think they can make
a website feel more alive, just like advertisements on the streets of Tokyo or
New York. A book like "The Timeless Way Of Building" would probably consider
ads the core activity of many websites, and thus an essential quality of their
design.

I started thinking about this because I was developing a news website, and
needed it to seem authoritative and "alive" from day one. AdSense ads are
okay, but lack a certain zest and ridiculousness that I think people expect on
tabloid news websites. Companies like Taboola and Outbrain will place
"Sponsored Stories From The Internet" on your page, if you have at least a few
hundred thousand unique visitors a month.

So, I ended up making my own ad server / tag called "kaboodle". I think it'd
be interesting to reciprocally link to other weird interesting sites on the
web, mixed in with clickbait nonsense. I've found I've had higher clickthrough
rates on sites with the fake ads; I think because people are trying to figure
out which are "real ads" and which are "fake ads". Anyways, if you'd like
kaboodle ads linking to your website, please submit a PR.

~~~
techies2015
hi a quick question ... does it effect SEO ?? on your website ?? .. also if we
have adsense ads running on our website ... will it run along with them ??

~~~
ptslutman
I don't think it would have much effect on SEO, since the "ads" are injected
into the page via JavaScript. Google does render the page with JavaScript now,
though, so it might help. I'm using it with AdSense now, it works fine and
I've been noticing higher-than-usual clickthrough rates on the real AdSense
ads.

------
JorgeGT
Neat... and I love the ads! "Power Companies fear this Chicago family" :_)

